# A busy day



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Had a pretty busy day yesterday. I had got wood deliverd on friday, and had to move, stack, and resplit some. So I got a little tractor time in, eaven if it was just using it to run my splitter. About 4 hours of work all in all, and I am paying for it today. Anyone else get anything done yesterday?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I mowed 3 of the 4 lots on my property, did some driveway grading with the 56 lo-boy...brought the generator down from the barn to get ready for the big wind storm coming out of Canada through the islands here. Expected gusts to 60 mph. On the list today is last NASCAR race, football and BBQ chicken!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I hate to say it , but I passed most of the morning watching the chickens laying eggs & helping a doe deliver two kids . Still have one more doe that I know of that should drop. Just basically kicked back and thought about what was going to be my next project or item I really wanted on my never ending list of TO DO's.

Guess its going to be cast a few weights for the front of my 1720 and make some wheel weights for the GX 335.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I limbed up a bunch of white pines along my driveway that hang to low when they're snow laden. Piled them high on a flat bed equipment trailer, now I need to take them to one of my neverending burn piles. Went into work the afternoon shift (2-11)


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Wife was working, so I got to take our daughter to the beauty shop. What an education I got there. Women pay big money for stuff that resembles torture to me. Kid got highlights in her hair and she is happy. I spent 1 1/2 hours sitting in a place with no manly magazines to read, no TV to watch and no pretty girls to look at. But I did get to spend some quality time with my daughter. Now if I can only convince her how much fun sanding tractor parts is in preperation for paint. We could have some more bonding moments.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i finished up the yard cleanup for the year... wrapped our 3 magnolias with burlap, then drove around my yard with my snowthrower on.. no snow just trying it out..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SJ, man you just cannot wait to throw some snow with that tight fitting Simplicity monster of yours, can you?????? You are chomping at the bit!!!!!! Here --- run a few of these guys over for practice:


:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: 

Andy
:smiles:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

come on im not that bad... I plan to do a bunch of paths and my yard is very slopey, so i needed to find a decent route where there was not too much of a dip so the thrower would not dig into the yard like a bucket loader... 



but thanks for the flakes.. i got most of them...


:bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i finished up the yard cleanup for the year... wrapped our 3 magnolias with burlap, then drove around my yard with my snowthrower on.. no snow just trying it out.. *



Why do you wrap Magnolias with burlap:question: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

were zone 5 and they are good for zone 6 or something like that.. maybe we are 5 and they are only able to handle zone 4.. i can never remember.. whatever the case.... if you buy a magnolia the nurserie will not guarentee it. Its too cold so i wrap them in burlap, actually stake around the trees and wrap around the stakes... it gets below 
-10 in the winter so i do it to protect the trees from freezing solid and blowing over.. i guess its not to protect from the cold or snow... its more to protect from the bone chilling winds...


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Rented a floor sander on Saturday and and put in a good day at the old farm house. Sunday didn't do much except watch the Bengals upset the Chiefs.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

31 bags of leaves. Since I used my mower, I ended up with cut up leaves in my bagger. I then put the two bags from the back of the tractor into one 33 gallon bag. Ended up with 31 bags just from the front yard. I then put 5 bags in the trailer and went back and forth several time from the house to the curb since it was trash night. Actually, that was my plan, but my wife stole the tractor and did all the trips AND she took the trash too. That was her first time and I think she enjoyed it too much.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, Saturday, woke up at 11:00, screwed around for an hour or two, re-put back together the couch and love seat. Wife had to change the fabric of course. Two trips to the apolstry store, Two trips to HD and bought landscaping timbers and spikes, didn't install them. First trip was a driveby sitesee'ing tour. All in all, not a bad day, screwed around and got things done. No... didn't do the lattice  or is it  it could be :argh: but it is more likely 

Hey Jodyand NANA


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Wasted a couple hours ..*

Trying to get my TEAC external CD-RW unit to be recognized by my PC. So much for PT Barnum Bill's Plug and Pray.... 

Blew a bunch of humungous maple leaves off the driveway and both sides of the yard. Some have to be a foot wide. Hauled a bunch of bags up to the back to mulch for compost.

Fired up my generators for about 20 minutes each to make sure they are ready for possible use this week/weekend. Wind has been blowing pretty good, hence the tons of maple leaves, and we are expecting more... Hang in there freebird. We don't get a lot of outages but enough and for long enough to justify a generator (or 2).

More cleaning in my fishing room. Going to put one of my spare PCs in there for fishing gear inventory, fishing data and the tractor forum! 

Unboxed more from our last move. Everyday is like Christmas...we moved 3 years ago and still have stuff in boxes in the garage. Duuhhhh!

All in all a good productive day.

Out to the garage...

Greg


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:night

Ya a busy day, I took out 4 oak trees today. I got lucky on 2 of them and just pushed them over with the backhoe after a few hard rams but the other 2 broke off so I ended up digging the stumps out. Got 3 more to remove tomorrow. I tried dragging a smaller tree with my GT but it just spun the wheels so I had to hook em up to my pickup and drag them up the hill. Now Im just sitting here on my pooped azz waiting for the 9er & Steeler game to start. :night:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I know busy*

Just worked two 16 hour days at work. Got home from the second one at 6:30am this morning. Fed the animals,read the mail,layed down for 3 hours.At 11:00 am went and got a junk yard window for a Chevy Baretta I am working on. Went out Deer Hunting until dark. All the deer are still safe at this time.
Then the real work started.I have been trying to log on to the TRACTORFORUM.Com store to buy some T Shirts and Bumper Stickers and can't get the darn thing working.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I spent saturday setting up our trade show booth at the Fabtech show in Chicago and all day Sunday at the trade show itself. 

Needless to say, its good to be back at work and in a seat.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*First day of vacation*

The weather here in Western New York has been steller.High temps over 70 the last few days.
So today I scraped the mud out from in front of the horse barn and hauled in 10 ton of #2 - limestone crusher run.Graded it out,and the mud is history until the horses track some more back in.
Got out my tree gear and sharpened saws.Got ready to take apart a blighted ash tree.Just got started taking the top out of it,when the weather started changing. The wind has picked up out of the southwest and it is raining.
How I am in the house after putting all my tree stuff away.Sizing up an archway that I want to redo.
My day ,everyday, starts with animal chores,feeding ,cleaning stalls. Yesterday I brought in 50 bales of hay.That lasts about 2 months for my two horses.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Slip,
What are you doing to a Beretta? Last year I picked up a 1990 3.1 V-6 5 speed GT to "fix up for my daughter". She was only 14 (just turned 15 last week) and she says she wouldn't want to be seen driving this car! Admittedly, I still have a way to go on restoring the car, but if it had new paint it would be an easy 25 footer. PLUS; I remember how many cars my dad bought for ME! If I had my druthers, she would continue to ride the bus to school next year (and the 2 after that). Unfortunately, Mom is on her side, says she wouldn't drive "that thing" either. One of us drives the princess a 1/4 mile to the bus stop evey morning, but I'm lobbying to have her walk once she turns 16...

sigh...

OK, back to working on my tractor shed. (I found out earlier that at least one guy has walls (now he wants a DOOR!?), and I'm jealous. The rain isn't supposed to get here until late today.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Barretta*

Is not mine. It belongs to son number two's girlfriend.Vandelized in the driveway by some hoodlums.We got it back together for her.The hoodlums are still on the loose unfortunatly.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martie _
> *Hey Slip,
> 
> OK, back to working on my tractor shed. (I found out earlier that at least one guy has walls (now he wants a DOOR!?), and I'm jealous. The rain isn't supposed to get here until late today. *


Next I will be looking for HEAT!!!!!! HA HA HA I WANT IT ALL, I TELL YOU!!! HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The whole nine yards*

I got doors ,windows,walls,concrete floors,and wood burner heat,even electricity in mine. Am I spoiled or what?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys are going to hate me for this. My shop has hot water heat, a full bath with shower, it's completely drywalled with 9' ceilings. Oh yeah, it has 100 amp service w/ multiple 230V outlets. :flyingdev


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Gee wiz Argee, did you set up shop in the house and move your wife out to the barn? 

Our two car insulated garage serves double duty as a work shop for larger projects. I have a small work bench and 120V in a 10x10 kit barn for the small jobs.

Mark


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I have PVC run to the shed so that I can install electric when I get around to it. I am planning on lights on the front of the shed, inside the shed, a few outlets, a mini fridge, and a few other things. My wife told me to install a window A/C unit.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Gee wiz Argee, did you set up shop in the house and move your wife out to the barn? Mark *


Actually we lived in it while we built the house. That's why it has a shower and running water. I put it up first so we could save on rent while the house was being built. I made sure when I built it that it had all the outlets located where I needed them. It was funny when people came by and looked at it and asked about the 230V outlet in our bedroom. :smiles:
Problem was, it was so comfy that it took longer to build the house. I was swatting nails full time then, so when I came home after hammering all day, it was hard to get motivated to go out and do it after supper.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Lights*

In my shop lights are everywhere,I have double 4 footers in the ceiling and also bulb fixtures so I won't have to turn on the whole place when I just want to see where I am walking.Also have two drop down trouble lights.
My shop is on it's own meter with 200 amp service,220 on all 4 walls.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*outside*

Outside lighting includes resessed lights in the soffets that are on a dimmer,and double spots on all four corners.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Martie,
What is meant by a "25 footer" in relation to your Berretta? I have never heard that expression before.

Joe


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Joe*

He means at 25 feet the car looks good


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

slipshod,
Makes sense now, thanks. I guess that makes my car a 100 yarder, 278,500 miles with rust and dents on all 4 sides (3 deer plus the wife liked a certain tree), but it starts and gets me to work every day.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*joe*

This truck has nearly 300,00 on it!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Argee,
I knew a farmer that did the same thing. He made a kitchen, bedroom, and sitting area in the end of his pole barn while he tore down the old house and buit a new one. I moved his TV antenna to the barn for him. He could watch TV and keep an eye on his tractor from the same chair. It didn't seem to bother him but as I recall his wife was mighty glad when the house was done.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Argee,
> I knew a farmer that did the same thing. He made a kitchen, bedroom, and sitting area in the end of his pole barn while he tore down the old house and buit a new one. I moved his TV antenna to the barn for him. He could watch TV and keep an eye on his tractor from the same chair. It didn't seem to bother him but as I recall his wife was mighty glad when the house was done.
> 
> Mark *


My wife was extremely happy too. Hell I liked living in the shop, no stairs, closer to my toys. Go figure.:truth:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*argee*

Give your wife too much of a hard time and you may find yourself living there again.


----------

